# Questions about Zhen Kit



## PHolder (Jan 9, 2021)

I received a Zhen Nakiri kit from Woodcraft as a gift. Bought a set of Padauk scales and also have a 5/32 bit and countersink for the rivets that come with the kit.

Question, Do I use the rivets in the kit, just epoxy the scales or use pins? I do have 5/32 brass pinstock on the way. The pictures of most of these kits on Woodcraft show the scales epoxied on. Some comment bout the rivets being ' a bit daunting to get right'

The holes in the tang seem to be 5/32 but the rivets are slightly smaller. If I decide to go with pins, I would need to either enlarge the holes in the tang or reduce the size of the pins.

I tend to overthink things *A LOT*. Constructive advise is welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 10, 2021)

I would recommend using both an epoxy and pins or rivets to secure a western style handle. You want to ensure that it is secure and also sealed.


----------



## PHolder (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. I ended up using the cutlery rivets and 30 minute epoxy. Went together well. I would not use those rivets again. I would use Corby rivets or Loveless bolts. Just my .02. 
The cutlery rivets were a challenge to seat. I would think one was seated then it would fall out. All while the epoxy was setting up.


----------

